

Atmospheric Electricity Powers Small Motor [video] - fexl
http://laserhacker.com/?p=332

======
DickingAround
At one point he refers to someone claiming 300W off of a 2 meter antenna. It
seems too good to be true; that'd be free cheap power no one would pass up. It
also sounds like something you'd be accidentally picking up all over the place
with anything conductive whether you wanted it or not. Has anyone tried this?
I find his demo of a tiny, barely moving engine and a 100ft wire much more
realistic.

------
aortega
I bet it's not the "Atmospheric" power but comes from RF. Same principle of
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio)

~~~
gus_massa
I tried to reed the references, but I couldn’t find a complete description of
the motor he is using.

The crystal radios have a diode. Does the device have a diode? Does it work
without the diode? Does it work if the diode is reversed? (The black thing in
the right side of the motor looks like a diode, but I couldn’t distinguish the
cathode bar mark.)

I’m not sure, but if this were based in atmospheric electricity, this should
work even without a diode and don’t work if the diode is reversed. If this
were based in RF, this shouldn’t work without a diode, but it shod work with
the diode in the other direction.

